# A few of mine



## mikedabuilder (Feb 4, 2007)

I have seen so many nice guns on this site and always wanted to post mine so here goes. This collection started for the most part less then a year ago.

My first 1911. Shot a squib round and wrecked the barrel a few weeks ago, just came back from Kimber with new barrel and Supermatch upgrade.


















My second 1911. My creation. A Taurus frame and a Kimber 22 conversion. I use this dedicated for .22. It shoots great and I love it.


















My last purchase. I picked this up on Gunbroker for $1160.00. I stripped it down and polished the stainless then added the doctor sight.Very acurate.


















Here are a few of my non 1911 pistols.


























Just thought I would show off a bit. Cheers guys


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Shame on you..*

Now you got me drooling







all over the place. Them are some very nice guns you have there. :smt023 Good luck with them.

Best Baldy..:smt1099


----------



## mikedabuilder (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Baldy,

I am having alot of fun with them. I cant get enough of these damn 1911's. 

Mike
:smt071


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*We all got it..*

Hey Mike we all got it. It uncurable disease called gun-i-tist. It affects your metal and physical body . Just carry on like nothings wrong and buy a gun every chance you get.:rock::smt023

Best Baldy:smt1099


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Great looking peices!!!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Great looking peice!!!


----------

